# Three's Company



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Might as well throw my hat into the ring of soon-to-be-bagged A6s. Picked it up in January after 6 months of searching for the ellusive V8/Oyster Grey/Amaretto Volterra High-Bolster Sport Leather combo.
Wheel selection will come after the bags go in. Still undecided between 19s and 20s. 
The Bagyards should be here in a few weeks- thanks to Andrew & Open Road.
Stay tuned



































_Modified by mikegilbert at 10:53 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Three's Company (mikegilbert)*

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love that interior color


----------



## TheBadKid (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Three's Company (mikegilbert)*

Awesome pics man. The exposure and and comp. on the last two are spot on. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bagged yet?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Three's Company (mikegilbert)*

Cant wait mike, I know this is something you've been planning/researching for awhile so I know it will be sick


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

Dope.


----------



## dope a4 (May 7, 2008)

wow... love the leather cant wait for this to finish!


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Awesome to see all these A6's getting bagged. I wish my price range was that high when i bought my new passat because I def would have gone with that instead.
I love that color combo too def good move waiting till you found it.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

that interior is beautiful


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (michaelmark5)*

I can't wait to tear into this thing.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

B&W photos only from you *******


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

mmm i cant wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev Run)*

gonna look great!
thanks for the shout mike.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

faaaak


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I can't wait to tear into this thing.









Neither can I









_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_B&W photos only from you *******









Just two for now








A friend sent this to me, I couldn't resist a little Dremel-assisted scale-model foreshadowing: 




















_Modified by mikegilbert at 12:54 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

I'm glad you went bagyard, i cant wait to see this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Three's Company (mikegilbert)*

Wathing this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Three's Company (.Mark.)*

interior is sex. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Three's Company (One Gray GLI)*


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Three's Company (CapeGLS)*

gonna be sweet


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Three's Company (98DUB)*

I'll be watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M1-80 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Three's Company (flygli03)*

love that interior. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Someone had to do it


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sexy car!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Someone had to do it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

that pshop is awesome. ahhaha, and i lvoe the scale model.. very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Three's Company (mikegilbert)*

Mike, I'm flying back out west in a couple months bro; I *have* to see this in person.


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Three's Company (mikegilbert)*

cant wait for the air, mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

schwing.


----------



## clapton is god (Dec 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_A friend sent this to me, I couldn't resist a little Dremel-assisted scale-model foreshadowing!

<--- That was this guy!








I can't wait for this Mike, it's gonna be epic!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Three's Company (VDUBgirl.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
this shall be good.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Oh my ****.
Do work.
Please?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Oh my ****.
Do work.
Please?

All in good time







Just waiting on a few more pieces, and work shall be done.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Oh my ****.
Do work.
Please?

Don't worry sweet cheeks, _plenty_ of work shall be done.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hope you leave the tank exposed and wrap it like the interior!!!


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I hope you leave the tank exposed and wrap it like the interior!!! 

Ding ding ding! This is an amazing idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clapton is god (Dec 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I hope you leave the tank exposed and wrap it like the interior!!! 

Yeah, Mike.. do this.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I should never post things for people to see


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Sweetness is a-brewin'. Mike and I just spent a few hours in my driveway doing a little planning.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

another person on the HYPE movement.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

stopppp....gonna be redick


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_another person on the HYPE movement. 

Just ride along on yer' scraper bike


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_gonna be redick

true dat.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

MIke get on that **** already. Just remember andrew is coming for levenworth we can keep him here till the bags show up


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

HA! good point


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_MIke get on that **** already. Just remember andrew is coming for levenworth we can keep him here till the bags show up


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

hardy har har















mike your bags are in transit so no need to hold me hostage.


----------



## Autotechnik (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (clapton is god)*

that interior is awesome!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_mike your bags are in transit so no need to hold me hostage.

Just Joshin' ye' http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

oh i know








you still got that wicked head cold dealie?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

naw I saw that **** yesterday. His cardboard box trunk is an amazing concept


----------



## Autotechnik (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
Just Joshin' ye' http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

havent heard that in a minute.....


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_oh i know








you still got that wicked head cold dealie?

It's gone







I took some day-long naps, drank Emergen-C, took some Sudafed and kicked the cold to the curb.

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_naw I saw that **** yesterday. His cardboard box trunk is an amazing concept









There you go giving away my secrets again- I was actually going home to make an epic fort, play legos and drink Hi-C


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Three's Company (mikegilbert)*

love that interior... nice score


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

gotta love the day nap.


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

here you can see the Audi with bagyard
sorry for bad quality


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*








Oh god I can't wait to get them on.

_Quote, originally posted by *durteeclean* »_love that interior... nice score 

Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Hopefully that A6 will provide you with some inspiration. Can't wait to see this thing done.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Three's Company (mikegilbert)*

Everything is here. It is time to BUILD!







Thanks Andrew!


















_Modified by mikegilbert at 3:12 PM 4-20-2009_


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Three's Company (mikegilbert)*

did you figure out how/where you wanted your gauges to go??


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Three's Company (VDUBgirl.)*

yes ma'am


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Three's Company (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_yes ma'am









is it a secret?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Three's Company (VDUBgirl.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBgirl.* »_
is it a secret?









That's a good-looking question.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBgirl.* »_is it a secret?









Mike is like you, he doesnt keep secrets very well








Glad they're here mike, I cant wait to see them on the car


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Three's Company (mikegilbert)*

hahaha i told you my secret, so its only fair! ill get it out of you tonight


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Three's Company (VDUBgirl.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBgirl.* »_is it a secret?









Yes.








Let's just say your head will asplode when you see it.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Three's Company (mikegilbert)*









Hell yes Mike, stoked to see this man


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Three's Company (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_ Everything is here. It is time to BUILD!







Thanks Andrew!










_Modified by mikegilbert at 3:12 PM 4-20-2009_

nice uggs mike. and color match the tank to the car


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

cant wait for this one


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

come on you are slower than Justin


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_come on you are slower than Justin









I'm a busy guy, and so is Darrick


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

this will be completely pure sex


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

LOL it's alright! I am not going to finish the 190. I think. .......


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

what the hell mike... DO SOMETHING GODDAMNIT!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisTheBlackGuy* »_what the hell mike... DO SOMETHING GODDAMNIT!!










_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_I'm a busy guy, and so is Darrick


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Another piece of the puzzle was delivered this morning


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_I'm a busy guy, and so is Darrick









This upcoming weekend is a wash since I'll be blind (getting LASIK surgery, woot!). But the weekend of the 9th it's on.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
This upcoming weekend is a wash since I'll be blind (getting LASIK surgery, woot!). But the weekend of the 9th it's on.









YES!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

word guy.


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

look's very nice
this is what i did with a6 with no air


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi S-Line)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi S-Line* »_this is what i did with a6 with no air









Balls. Of brass.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi S-Line)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi S-Line* »_look's very nice
this is what i did with a6 with no air









I love your car!







Are those Kahn RS-X ? I really wanted a set, but didn't want to wait.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

my add doesn't allow me to stay interested in this anymore. Since it will NEVER be finished. 

/motivation


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I always finish what I start.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

so stoked to see this man! hoping to start mine this week.


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

thank you very much....








yes it's Kahn wheels. I also waited a long time. I orderd the wheels before i bought the car. Then i bought the car.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

IM sent


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Tore apart the dash last weekend to install some goodies.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you putting gauges in glove box?


----------



## eurovseuro (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi S-Line)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what are you running .. 20x9's??


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Love the enterior, worth the wait. Can't wait to see this!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

not enough progress lol cant wait to see yours done.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_not enough progress lol 

















Another box full of surprises arrived today...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ohhh is that what I think it is?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Oh yes


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

is that something euro?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_is that something euro? 

you have IM


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

**** you rich *** white people, im gonna go hydro like my primos in CA


_Modified by vwnthusiast at 12:55 AM 5-27-2009_


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

def gonna watch this.
envy is one way to describe how i feel. kudos to you.
big inspiration, i too would like an A6 when my lease is up.
IM sent.
very nice car btw, what year is it?


_Modified by bombardi at 9:49 AM 5-27-2009_


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_is that something euro? 

I must know what that is as well Mike. I thought i was on the list?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (bombardi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bombardi* »_
very nice car btw, what year is it?

2006


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
I must know what that is as well Mike. I thought i was on the list?









IM sent


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

youre are the f'n man... In awe right now


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

awesome!


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

whats in the box mike? i want an IM too!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_whats in the box mike?


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

haha.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

Good stuff Mike, glad the parts are finally starting to roll in!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (98DUB)*

The doing of work begins.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Now.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Now.

then get offline and DO IT!!! DO IT NOWW!!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

stop spending time on the boat and finish this car


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Getting there.








Air management is in. Now I just need to install the suspension.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

LIAR 
I know mike is waiting to get the car back from other things


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

He got it back from that today. Now I have it again.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

but you are just gaying it up right?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Correct. Making it hella gay.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Correct. Making it hella gay.

My car next! Do I need an appointment?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (98DUB)*

Thats HUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGEEEE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Correct. Making it hella gay.

This. 
We actually exhumed Freddy Mercury and incorporated his body into the trunk setup.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_
My car next! Do I need an appointment? 
****s already there


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_****s already there

haha I knew you would say that, thats why Im not talking about the passat. I already know its there.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

coupe is there too


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

Watching this.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jun 11, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

I love this thread.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_I love this thread.

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Some newer pictures.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sthuppper


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Rears are in, fronts will be done tomorrow. A few extras went on today.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*

nice front end setup


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I will see it this weekend!!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I will see it this weekend!!! 

Yes you will.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I will bring the IPHONE


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

LOL.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I will see it this weekend!!! 

jealous. Looks tities gilbert, wish you wouldve built this while I was still out there


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

The rears are pretty low, almost tucking rim on the 18s, and I left half of the bumpstops in the rear, so we have a ways to go down if the front is low enough to warrant it.








Lines are ran to the front, just need to swap the suspension out this evening and make sure everything is buttoned down.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
jealous. Looks tities gilbert, wish you wouldve built this while I was still out there 


move your ass back out here...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
move your ass back out here... 

I support this.
Wyman, move back. Travis, move to the East coast.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
I support this.
Wyman, move back. Travis, move to the East coast.


Dude I'm so down with this idea. I hate you all out here anyways.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_The rears are pretty low, almost tucking rim on the 18s, and I left half of the bumpstops in the rear, so we have a ways to go down if the front is low enough to warrant it.








Lines are ran to the front, just need to swap the suspension out this evening and make sure everything is buttoned down.









i think i cut mine in half too. no need to cut them anymore. my fronts are as low as they can go without cutting the shock tower.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i think i cut mine in half too. no need to cut them anymore. my fronts are as low as they can go without cutting the shock tower. 

Good to know. I almost called you last night to see how much you cut off yours.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

It's done now.
But you can't see it.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
I support this.
Wyman, move back. Travis, move to the East coast.

haha, you crack me up D


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

probably can't see it cause the wheels were not on


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_probably can't see it cause the wheels were not on









Nope, wheels are on. I need to adjust the camber though, the rear fenders are resting on the tires.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

did he end up getting the fab-lab or is he waiting for it?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Whu-what??


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

OH SHI. thats hawt


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*FV-QR*

thats killing em'!


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

I am going to divorce my wife so I can marry your car!


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*









dayum mike!!!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_ Whu-what??









MIKE







20s and the s6 bumper is SO dope.


----------



## Adaptec Speedware (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Better than I imagined... 
YOU made my day Mike http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

f'n killin it dog!!!!!!!!!! The whip looks tites bro, and that S6 bumper looks absolutely minty.







.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

hell ya dude! if only we could get together and do a shoot. lol


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I can't wait for LW
lets make time to take some photos.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I can't wait for LW
lets make time to take some photos. 

If it makes it there...








Something bad happened, and we don't know what; but the oil pan is cracked and nothing was hit nor did the car bottom out...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

holy hell. how did that happen?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

NO IDEA.








Mike said there was a clunking noise, then a pop then an oil light.
I'm heading to his house after work tonight to check it out.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_hell ya dude! if only we could get together and do a shoot. lol


drive your ass out here?


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

beautiful. very good taste in buying and modding a car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
drive your ass out here?









hmmm i wonder how long that would take. lol take a week or 2 off and make a nice cross country trip. thats the complete opposite side of the country. haha damn that would suck.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
hmmm i wonder how long that would take. lol take a week or 2 off and make a nice cross country trip. thats the complete opposite side of the country. haha damn that would suck. 

my parents conjured up that from central VA to Denver, CO it'll take about a 2 day drive


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

HAWT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hope the oil pan get fixed quickly


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh damn


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

sorry to see that happen man.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

bummer!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_hell ya dude! if only we could get together and do a shoot. lol

Let's meet halfway- we'll have a 'flyover' states GTG.








FML.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn I am guessing I will see the jetta saturday


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_damn I am guessing I will see the jetta saturday 

I'm gonna bring duct tape and zip ties with me tonight, it will be back on the road in no time.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

sucks. when you figure out what it needs for parts lmk. i'll see if i can get you a deal.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

We'll let you know.
Current theory is something exploded (CV joint?) and took out the oil pan in the process.
On a high note, the suspension is working great, no leaks or anything. And the Bagyards handle AMAZING. I'm beyond impressed.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_On a high note, the suspension is working great, no leaks or anything. And the Bagyards handle AMAZING. I'm beyond impressed.

way to turn that frown upside down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*























MIKE this thing is insane. I am speachless. my fave car around here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

upper pan is 847.00
lower is 195.50
hopefully its lower only


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_upper pan is 847.00


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

holy ****


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

what a turn around on that car, looks so hard now


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (98DUB)*

Welp, there's good news and bad news.
Good news is the oil pan is fine, the car isn't leaking any oil whatsoever.
The bad news is, that was tranny fluid it was leaking.
Somehow, the axle managed to pop out of the transmission, stub and all.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Welp, there's good news and bad news.
Good news is the oil pan is fine, the car isn't leaking any oil whatsoever.
The bad news is, that was tranny fluid it was leaking.
Somehow, the axle managed to pop out of the transmission, stub and all.









because of the angle?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (98DUB)*

Honestly, I think I f*cked something up when pulling the stock suspension. We had to tweak the hub assembly a little bit and I think it may have popped the clip that holds it in somehow?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn man that is tough.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

they just held on by a circlip too?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (98DUB)*

I think so. I sure hope it's still on the end of the stub shaft and not in the transmission somewhere...


----------



## 1985zcar (Apr 19, 2006)

Mike we gotta do a shoot once it's all fixed!








Gonna be alive for Saturday?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

OMG A SHOOOOOT


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_OMG A SHOOOOOT 

Just some snapshots


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

so if he heard a pop clang is he sure the oil warning light came on?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_so if he heard a pop clang is he sure the oil warning light came on?

He was mistaken. I checked under the car today and the car isn't dripping a drop of motor oil (totally fine on the dipstick too). I even ran it for a couple minutes and no warning lights.
The only issue is the stub shaft pulling out of the tranny.
I'm going to remove the axle either tomorrow or Friday and make sure everything is okay and see if I can put it back in.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_ i'll see if i can get you a deal.










You should hook me up with the employee pricing on a certain part I want


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

he doesn't sell friendships.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_he doesn't sell friendships. 

How much do you charge to be friends? Can we still grab a beer tomorrow


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah Kippen is coming tomorrow too and crashing here.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

would have been the right hand side. the left bolts in. 


_Modified by a2lowvw at 8:13 AM 6/18/2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

IM'd you back.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

faxed. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

IM's actually working now?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

no? but sometimes at work they get picked up and blocked. just like i cant log onto vwvortex. but i can get onto fourtitude


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_IM's actually working now? 

No. You need to go into your IM history and open every IM to see if you got a new one from that person.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

hopefully this won't become an ongoing issue with the lowness


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

I agree. Yet at the same time I kinda hope it _was_ caused by the low because then that means it wasn't my f*ckup that caused it.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

mines been fine


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Car looks sooooooooo proper


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

Alrighty, got everything removed and inspected on the car today, and now I'm covered in tranny fluid (and not the good kind...).
Anywho, I must have pulled on the stub shaft just hard enough to dislodge the circlip on the end of it and then it wiggled itself loose while driving. Everything is fine and the only things that got damaged were the axle shield and flange seal.
The bad news is, the closest available flange seal is in Bozeman, Montana, so the car won't be back on the road until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sad


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

I should stop and thank everyone for the help so far. 
Darrick for making this build happen, taking days off to get the car fixed for Leavenworth








All the BPC guys for their efforts to get the car going while I was out of town.
[email protected] for the Bagyards
[email protected] for the wheels
AAC for the Management
[email protected] Collision for the fantastic paint and turnaround on the bumper. 
















S'more from my carport.


























_Modified by mikegilbert at 4:58 PM 6-21-2009_


_Modified by mikegilbert at 1:04 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

good to hear that its nothing too major.. God I wanna see this thing in person..
Cant wait for the proper shoot when you get it back on the road Mike.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_good to hear that its nothing too major.. God I wanna see this thing in person..
Cant wait for the proper shoot when you get it back on the road Mike.









Thanks, man. Neither can I


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

the car looks so clean man.
i wasnt expecting the one piece wheels, but they do the job, very well.
for future reference, in order to obtain that much of a drop, was there any fab work, struts, frame (notch) or was it just plug-n-play basically?
if it was just plug-n-play, thats a real good drop, tucking rim is all im aiming for in a vehicle of that caliber.
almost forgot, how the does the car ride compared to the stock suspension?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

The axle flange seal is supposed to come in today. The car should hopefully be back on the road tomorrow afternoon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_The axle flange seal is supposed to come in today. The car should hopefully be back on the road tomorrow afternoon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

And then we can do a shoot together so I can take my car apart to sell it!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_And then we can do a shoot together so I can take my car apart to sell it! 









Let's shoot for Thursday or Friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_








Let's shoot for Thursday or Friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_And then we can do a shoot together so I can take my car apart to sell it! 

fo realz this time?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
fo realz this time?









For realz this time. I already have a new car, the Audi needs to go ASAP.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_the Audi needs to go ASAP.

I wish it could come home with me.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
For realz this time. I already have a new car, the Audi needs to go ASAP.

word homes.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bombardi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bombardi* »_the car looks so clean man.
i wasnt expecting the one piece wheels, but they do the job, very well.
for future reference, in order to obtain that much of a drop, was there any fab work, struts, frame (notch) or was it just plug-n-play basically?
if it was just plug-n-play, thats a real good drop, tucking rim is all im aiming for in a vehicle of that caliber.
almost forgot, how the does the car ride compared to the stock suspension?

Thanks, man! I had one-piece wheels in mind for her from the get-go. I wanted an OEM-ish flat-spoke design, then found these- and fell in love. Aside from enlarging a hole for the front strut mount, everything bolted in (or so Darrick says)








The ride- all 90 miles of it has was great. There was no vibration from the rubberband tires and it felt just like my OEM suspension.


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*FV-QR*

if only the A6 came in a manual







I promised myself I'd get a manual in my next car (DSG now).
Your car looks reduckulous!


_Modified by Nanozic at 9:42 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nanozic)*


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

i want a mikegilbert photoshoot of this car. stop slacking.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

lookin good mike.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

thats whats up


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (98DUB)*

interior shots... go!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so is it actually fixed?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

LOL. The car is still stuck at my place- it'll be on the road next week. The photoshoot will happen- sooner or later haha.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you are not my hero yet


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

for some reason i feel like you should be lower on the 20s. my fenders are like eating my 19s lol are the wheels hitting anywhere?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_you are not my hero yet
















Give it time, grasshopper. Give it time. 

_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_for some reason i feel like you should be lower on the 20s. my fenders are like eating my 19s lol are the wheels hitting anywhere? 

The rears are sitting on the inside of the fender so a bit of camber is gonna be needed. Up front, everything is A-Okay. I still need to roll the front a bit though.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

what are the specs on your wheels again?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

20x9 / ET 40 wearing 235/30/20 Falken 452s
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

those gifs are fuccccking dope


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_those gifs are fuccccking dope 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_for some reason i feel like you should be lower on the 20s. my fenders are like eating my 19s lol are the wheels hitting anywhere? 

Needs camber in the rear and I haven't had a chance to fiddle with anything yet. Soon though.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jun 11, 2009)

simply beautiful


----------



## 413929 (Aug 10, 2008)

holy crap! that thing is sick!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (rabbitard)*

Darrick came over this afternoon and helped get her back on the road. Camber has been adjusted and she's a bit lower now








Expect a proper photoshoot on Wed. In the meantime, I'm pulling a page from the Shawn W. bible of photography; iPhone sessions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Again, Darrick- you're the man.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i guess you have not upgraded to the new software


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_i guess you have not upgraded to the new software









Sadly, yes- I was a bit giddy though. 

Thanks to Joel (rootrider) for the pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



































_Modified by mikegilbert at 11:30 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lets see this install dude? you hide everything?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

7 Gallon tank up against the back seats, with the rest in the spare well.
7 Gal. Tank
Dual 480cs
Accuair Manifold
EAI 7 Switchbox
Dakota Digital Odyssey Gauge (soon-to-be-replaced with a #censored#)
Wireless Up/Down Pancake Controller
Fab-Lab Pressuryte in the near future (**** you very much, Shawn)










_Modified by mikegilbert at 11:56 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this car


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*








I will sell you mine at full price!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 7 gal tank? That is big?


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

daaang that looks so good


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kt_marie)*

dope! i wanna see your trunk. i think you need to go to h2o this year.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_dope! i wanna see your trunk. 

This is from when I was still working on it, but you get the point. I need to do some wire cleanup and stuff though before I let Mike post pics of it completed.


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

holy **** man thats sick


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

Can't wait to see this in person. Congrats Mike! And great work, D!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i think you need to go to h2o this year. 

That makes two of us- not sure about putting that kind of mileage on the car though.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

damn, I was thinking about going to the jaunita gtg too


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (98DUB)*

Went out on my dinner break last night. 



































































_Modified by mikegilbert at 9:26 AM 7-3-2009_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

i am extremely happy in my pants right now








mike, the car looks great. the color combo is 1 of my favs and the wheels are spot on. good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

You are one of the worst photographers ever, Mike. You should just hang up the camera and let the big kids take the photos around here.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_You are one of the worst photographers ever, Mike. You should just hang up the camera and let the big kids take the photos around here.










or use a CP with that gradient filter







with a tripod ********
hahahaha


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

so ill


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

car is PURE sex...


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re:*









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
I like that spot. Jamie and I hang out at that park often. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Re: (phattydre)*

good pics make it look even better


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_You are one of the worst photographers ever, Mike. You should just hang up the camera and let the big kids take the photos around here.


















_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
or use a CP with that gradient filter







with a tripod ********
hahahaha

My shiny new cokin CP (fits in the square filter holder) flew off on the Leavenworth Cruise









_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
I like that spot. Jamie and I hang out at that park often. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks man, It's such a great park.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that will teach you that cars suck to take photos of


----------



## kimchi (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_ 










oh my GOD.. probably one of the best a6's i've ever seen.. really want to see this in person too!!


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so do i blow you now or wait til later? 

wait...what?!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

gross dude its just a car. Jesus christ.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## VLKWGN (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MKippen)*

beautiful car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

What is this, gathering of the photographers?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (fishmando)*

Very nice. glad to see everything worked out...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VLKWGN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_























You were my inspiration, Mike









_Quote, originally posted by *VLKWGN* »_beautiful car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you very much!

_Quote, originally posted by *sdobbins* »_so do i blow you now or wait til later? wait...what?!

Ahahahaha









_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_What is this, gathering of the photographers?

More like a dysfunctional family reunion, without the incest though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I was hoping for a better pic post


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I was hoping for a better pic post
















Going out again this evening to a few new locations, so you'll get your fix. It's hard to tell, but the car is covered in sap and hasn't been washed in a month. It's going in for a wash today, and a full detail in two weeks


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Good. Mine has been in the garage. I am driving the "daily"


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Dear Mr. Gilbert,
Thank you for my new background picture. Have a good day!
Sincerely, 
Brown People


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I was hoping for a better pic post










agreed. The ones posted above suck.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


----------



## straightupvw x2 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (straightupvw x2)*

so mike, how is the irde on the bagyards?
i have'nt drivin mine much yet til i get the notch welded up....


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_so mike, how is the irde on the bagyards?
i haven't drivin mine much yet til i get the notch welded up....

They ride like a dream- no other way to describe it. Even with the bags filled up all the way (donk status), there's only slight road vibration from the 235/30/20 rubber bands. I was a bit worried after reading Grig's post on his harsh ride and plans for an expansion tank setup. all my fears were laid to rest after some time behind the wheel. 
I went for a rather spirited drive on the way home last night and they handled like a champ. You're in for a treat, Eddie, once you get 'em on. I can't wait to see the Jetta laid out


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

have you not seen the photos? its done


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

sweet, what i want to hear....
and they are on..


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_sweet, what i want to hear....and they are on...










_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_Fkn' http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this car!

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







Note to self, make my watermark much smaller.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (phattydre)*

Now get back to my house Mike so I can clean up the trunk, it looks like hell!


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

huge inspiration man!
so many pics i dont know which one to save!....so i saved them all.
properly done is an understament...you done did it!
im so anxious for my time!


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_









full res, send it now. [email protected] go... and get rid of that humongous watermark fool


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

i just notice in your PSHH pic, you took the photo right when the guy walking away is breaking his neck looking at your car.
NICE!


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bombardi)*

does the car have any room to go down further?


----------



## Justinsane (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*

Photoshop.
God I love this car. I want it to have my babies.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_does the car have any room to go down further?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

photoshoot we have all been waiting for^^
car looks stunning


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Amazing photos of a beautiful car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

that last shot is awesome. would be awesome as sig lol


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_photoshoot we have all been waiting for^^
car looks stunning

Thank you









_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Amazing photos of a beautiful car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you kindly, sir









_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_that last shot is awesome. would be awesome as sig lol

Thanks, man. I'm just dying to get a joint photoshoot of our cars!
Here's my AW sig- and my first ever watermark:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

ha ya dude i want to shoot our cars together too. would be dope. and there could be a third sometime soon too


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_...and there could be a third sometime soon too









whaaaa? YES!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

haha yah. they might not get it til closer to the end of the year but will be sick.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Looking amazing. Great choice on everything


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Amazing work dude! Much respect!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Also Darrick is that a air distro block? How many ports? I might need something like that?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
whaaaa? YES!

Haha, spilling the beans Sean?! Not like its a secret really, but the lady friend is in the market. Just waiting for the right one to come along. So it might be a while, as you know Mike.
Oh, and BTW,







on the car and the shots! simple insanity.....


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*

haha i didnt say any names. lol


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

speechless


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_haha i didnt say any names. lol









Its not a secret really anyways.....and its your fault Sean, and im sure Mikes had something to do with it too.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*

haha i will gladly take the blame


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I keep trying to get people I know on air too







hahahaha chickens


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

crazy seeing you driving yesterday mike. This thing looked insane in the half a second that I saw it driving.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_crazy seeing you driving yesterday mike. This thing looked insane in the half a second that I saw it driving.









There was a police officer on the other side of your car who thought I was flipping HIM off.







The IY looks wicked, dude


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
There was a police officer on the other side of your car who thought I was flipping HIM off.







The IY looks wicked, dude









haha didnt even see him. Sent you a text yesterday too. I wanted to see the car in person


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

I'm slowly getting the courage to drive lower and lower- this is my in-town rideheight:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

thats not bad. i wouldnt call you a vagîna for that height... maybe...


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

So clean.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

mike, it turned out amazing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Jesus Christ Mike, looks soooo damn good


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

WOW.... so freaking amazing!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looks amazing. 
I still think is strange hwo the rear wheel isnt centered on the wheel well, but who cares... 
It looks sick!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I still think is strange hwo the rear wheel isnt centered on the wheel well

That's a Quattro-equipped Audi thing, my car does it too.
It's the opposite of a mkIV, our wheels move _backwards _as the suspension compresses.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Mike- looks amazing! All of your photo's look like some sort of audi ad. Cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
That's a Quattro-equipped Audi thing, my car does it too.
It's the opposite of a mkIV, our wheels move _backwards _as the suspension compresses. 

YEah, Sena's A6 is the same thing, which is where i first noticed it... 
freakin VAG's and thier ackward rears.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Thanks Mike,
You made my day...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

How many companies does Matt Crooke Work for?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_How many companies does Matt Crooke Work for?

At the moment... Just two.








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
This thread is about Mike's A6 though right?


----------



## BEAThoven (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks Mike,
You made my day...









this one in high res???
it would be an awesome poster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
please, send it to me!!! --> jledition[at]gmail.com
thanks!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
At the moment... Just two.








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
This thread is about Mike's A6 though right?










I make any thread about anything I would like to know








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

oohhhh myyyy gooddddddd!


----------



## GoTooFast (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*

You were at the BMW dealer downtown this past weekend right? My brother and I stopped at the same time as you to take pics of the M1:








and said M1:








More here: http://paulandemily.com/gallery/albums/Seattle0709 (figured you may want the link since I had a Nikon D80 to your iPhone







)
Paul Cahill


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GoTooFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoTooFast* »_You were at the BMW dealer downtown this past weekend right? My brother and I stopped at the same time as you to take pics of the M1

Sure was. Thanks for the picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks like the link is broken on the gallery though. 


_Modified by mikegilbert at 11:52 AM 7-14-2009_


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

miiiiiike!


----------



## GoTooFast (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

My bad:
http://paulandemily.com/gallery/Seattle0709


----------



## 00golfgls (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GoTooFast)*

Car looks amazing. Will you be at waterwerks this weekend?


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (00golfgls)*

The car will definitely be there. Whether Mike is or not.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_The car will definitely be there. Whether Mike is or not.









He said he's showing it when I talked to him on monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
He said he's showing it when I talked to him on monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

he's gonna dominate the a6 class


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
he's gonna dominate the a6 class










I think you should find an a6 and detail the **** out of it, enter it in the show and see if you place higher than mike since WW is more about how clean a car is than how well it's modded


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*








I'll be there.
S'more.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Dude, you gotta have the wall behind the car in color!
You can't take a B&W photo of the infamous Post Alley Gum Wall!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

The colors were far too out of whack (green and orange sodium vapor lighting)


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

so sick!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_The colors were far too out of whack (green and orange sodium vapor lighting)

Damn.
Now get your car to my house so I can finish your trunk, son.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

god dang you whore it up lol i need some more shots of mine now


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Whyc ant FL have nice alleys like that.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
he's gonna dominate the a6 class









he's gonna dominate best of show!!









_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Whyc ant FL have nice alleys like that.









because you have awesome roads... gotta have some take with all that give


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
because you have awesome roads... gotta have some take with all that give









That's debatable... 
Soft ground, heavy traffic, road sinks = Road construction (no snow/ice for winter = road construction all year)


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
he's gonna dominate best of show!!










not takin away from mike's car because i absolutley love it, but it would'nt say much for a show if best of show constituted 3 major mods...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_not takin away from mike's car because i absolutley love it, but it would'nt say much for a show if best of show constituted 3 major mods...

I'll be interested to see what audis show this year. Hopefully Jess will bring down his s4


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
not takin away from mike's car because i absolutley love it, but it would'nt say much for a show if best of show constituted 3 major mods...

i win modeling contests all the time and the only mod i have is enzyte


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
i win modeling contests all the time and the only mod i have is enzyte









it is payback for slavery, they feel sorry for you...i win modeling contest all the time to...won best impersonation of a humpback whale last week...i rule...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*









Jesus Mike


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

ACH JA!!!


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

those last two pics... that from the night I missed out on your email? fk me running those are hot pics. i hate you... like for serious.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
seriously, there _can't_ be a better car in the PacNW scene right now.


----------



## Boosted BLK on BLK (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert) (phattydre)*

this is one of the sexiest A6's ever! Great work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i0s (Feb 26, 2009)

Saw this in the MKiv stance forum. lol.
Purely gorgeous.


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (i0s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i0s* »_Saw this in the MKiv stance forum. lol.
Purely gorgeous.

x2...car is gorgeous man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rampage GLI 16V (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re:*

Holy ****... I require high res of those last two B&W shots for desktop background status. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Rampage GLI 16V)*

Thanks, man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com...o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com...o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com...o.jpg


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Sick spot for pictures. I like the B&W... very classic feeling to the pictures.


----------



## BLKMSTR1S (Jan 13, 2009)

so...who else is using this as their background for their computer?


----------



## whitemk3guy (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (BLKMSTR1S)*

i am ,this is why i want an s6


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (whitemk3guy)*

dido.
im also using these pics for porn.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Things have been slow going for the last few months. Finally got around to getting my new exhaust installed. I'll post a clip once I get my video camera back. The tips are a bit larger than the stock versions, but fill the openings nicely. It sounds unreal.








Still to do this winter:
1. Accuair E-Level
2. Clean up trunk setup. 
3. Fix scratches on the hood / drivers' side door (thanks to my neighbor's ****ing kids)



















_Modified by mikegilbert at 5:23 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Can't go wrong with e-level, thats for sure.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Any rolling shots?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_Any rolling shots?

Courtesy of Stabbins. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

very very sexy automobile! looks cool as ****!
dom


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

a few more - posted at the request of Mike


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

REALLY hoping to see this car in person @ Wuste for Double Down! Please please please


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_a few more - posted at the request of Mike







]

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you, Mike [nohomo]


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (v2.)*

So glorious!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_REALLY hoping to see this car in person @ Wuste for Double Down! Please please please









Just need to get a few of my PNW car bretheren on board for the trek.












_Modified by mikegilbert at 9:30 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Stunning photos and the car is looking amazing


----------



## subatomic (Jul 23, 2009)

my god, that is an absolutely gorgeous car mike


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Just need to get a few of my PNW car bretheren on board for the trek.









Let's get a post going and make it happen!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Just need to get a few of my PNW car bretheren on board for the trek.









Some of us are planning on hitting up a norcal show if you want to come







but I don't think I want to drive all the way to Vegas..


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (MKippen)*

just when i thought this car couldent look any better.... mr. kippen takes some shots...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Some of us are planning on hitting up a norcal show if you want to come







but I don't think I want to drive all the way to Vegas..

Let me know details on this Travy!!


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

goodlord...


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_Some of us are planning on hitting up a norcal show if you want to come







but I don't think I want to drive all the way to Vegas..

And the award for the gheyest statement of the year goes to....










_Modified by SoCalDubber at 10:48 AM 1-7-2010_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Let me know details on this Travy!! 

For sure dude. Me and Mark were talking about it, and I think eddie is down to cruise too. 

_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_And the award for the gheyest statement of the year goes to....









Just trying to avoid you B


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Some of us are planning on hitting up a norcal show if you want to come







but I don't think I want to drive all the way to Vegas..

What show are you trying to go to and when is it? I might be down to roll too.... in the new car of course










_Modified by Jesster at 5:12 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

Rollin' bottomed!














Amazing shots. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

I never want to see this car in person.... might jiz my drawers.








Good work. Very classy. Hope I like mine (C5) as much as yours when Im done.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDUBgirl.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

such a tastefull a6


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2slowT)*

Thanks, guys http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
I can't get this to work on my computer here at work- here's a low-quality clip.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2318943/Memo.m4a


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

That sounds unreal.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

sick


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*

^^ please do that idea pleaseeeeee


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm a huge fan. Clean, low and to the point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*

Thanks, guys! 
A few from yesterday.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

i love this thing.....U sir r the Bee's Knee's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Keep it up Mike. One of these days you'll figure out this photography thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif :hmrr:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

So gorgeous Mike. Can't wait to see it again this season. Every time I saw it last year it looked better and better! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (najob08)*

**** me sideways http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (whitepepper)*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

Shameless self promotion/whoring. 
What a difference one year makes...


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

love those seats. clean as always!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

giggity giggity.
















I love your car. One day I'll convince the wife to get one and put it on bags...


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (RaBBiT MKV)*

Hahaha!!!!!! That stock shot and after is classic


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sloan kettering (Nov 8, 2009)

soooo legit mike http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Hahaha!!!!!! That stock shot and after is classic









Its legitimately absurd how much difference proper stance does for a car. Wheels and air, and game over http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

soooo legit


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

happy birfday


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_happy birfday
















Thanks, man!
Thanks, guys!








Got a flat the other day and while I was inspecting the tires, I noticed the fronts are wearing down again. :angry: Sean has the same issue with his. I guess it truly is the pay-to-play mentality. Seems 2-3k miles is about the limit. 

_Quote, originally posted by *sloan kettering* »_soooo legit mike http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
imawhoreafewcauseitsmybirthdaytoday. 
















I was curious about what LMs would look like on an Audi. Found a dude running 19s:



















_Modified by mikegilbert at 5:30 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Happy BDay Mike. . .
when you say there are wearing, do you mean the inner edges?? Are you just driving to low?? 2-3 k is CRAZY for tires


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Seriously man. 2-3k on a set of tires. I could get 9-10k out of a set of tires on the back of my Q and that was just 1 side of the tires. pushed 17k out of my first set of tires on the Q.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_Happy BDay Mike. . .
when you say there are wearing, do you mean the inner edges?? Are you just driving to low?? 2-3 k is CRAZY for tires

Thanks!
Yup, inner edges. Had the car aligned to my normal rideheight. I make sure to air it up for highway trips. I do drive pretty low around town though.









This was my last set:


























_Modified by mikegilbert at 7:22 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
I do drive pretty low around town though.









of course!!! when you say worn how many 32's are you talking?? i would assume you have tpms being an a6 with mmi, so you pressures are good to i take it?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

I never got my TPMS sensors switched over. I'm doing that very soon though. No wear on the rears though. Gonna order another MRR HR4 w/ tire for roadtrips.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

my front inners were gettin screwed too. mine would wear and then i guess the weight of the car wore out inner sidewall and they would end up bubbling. kinda sucks. not sure whats up with them. need some adjustable upper control arms. which i found a4 ones but they said they wont work on our cars. look the same though. so i dunno


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

aaand everytime i see 19s on another one im tempted to stay this size on the next set of wheels lol


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_need some adjustable upper control arms. which i found a4 ones but they said they wont work on our cars. look the same though. so i dunno

I was telling Mike about those last night. They're pricey, but would pay for themselves in one set of tires. I bet the adjustable upper control arms for the A4 could fit on a C6 with a little bit of work.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

well i believe the ends are the same and since there adjustable im sure you would just have to make them longer or shorter to work. i emailed them and they said they wont work. not sure why. just dont wanna fork it out and they dont work.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

So the flat tire was from my wheel cracking in FIVE different places. It would hold air for maybe 2 mintutes. Time to order a new wheel.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_So the flat tire was from my wheel cracking in FIVE different places. It would hold air for maybe 2 mintutes. Time to order a new wheel.









**** that sucks.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Achtuning has a set of the control arms in stock in the store, we just need to go there and take a wheel off mikes car to get some measurements to see if we can make them fit.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

well if you do seriously let me know! im so down for a set if they work so i can save tires haha


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Ugh...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Dude, WTF is that reflection on your fender? Creepy as sh*t!


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)




----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

bummer man. I'm On my stocks right now too.... It blows!


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Can I get those sunset pictures in 1280 by 800? 
So friggin sexy.


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rawbdee)*

Sooooo clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

hai mike!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dope even on stockers

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

i got an email back from stern. said the ball joint diameter of the stem is bigger on our cars and the over all geometry is different then the c5 and thats why the adjustable control arms wont work. lame.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Dude, WTF is that reflection on your fender? Creepy as sh*t!
















WTF is that!?!

_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i got an email back from stern. said the ball joint diameter of the stem is bigger on our cars and the over all geometry is different then the c5 and thats why the adjustable control arms wont work. lame. 









Ordered two new front wheels- they should be here in a few days. Had to snap one shot of the stockers for the hell of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I love the color of your pictures...they are always so soft. Sorry if that sounds like the gayness. haha


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_I love the color of your pictures...they are always so soft. Sorry if that sounds like the gayness. haha


LOL







Thanks!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Oh damn I just noticed we both have "funbags" in our sigs.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_So the flat tire was from my wheel cracking in FIVE different places. It would hold air for maybe 2 mintutes. Time to order a new wheel.

















dude thats totally fixable
find any shop that is good at welding up aluminum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
shoot ship them to me and i'll weld em for cheap


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*

He can just replace the wheel for less than fixing them. And he doesn't even have to deal with taking the wheel somewhere or shipping it.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

how cheap are the wheels?
i know it can be a hassle sometimes but it can usually save cash for sure


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_He can just replace the wheel for less than fixing them. And he doesn't even have to deal with taking the wheel somewhere or shipping it.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_how cheap are the wheels?
i know it can be a hassle sometimes but it can usually save cash for sure

~$300/ea. I would have opted to repair them, but the cracked wheel was chewed up from the tire going flat as well. I ordered a second wheel to use as a spare. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Got the new wheels and tires put on the other day. I decided to install the new ones on the driver's side. When I aired the car down, the rear got hung up on the wheelwell








Somehow, I have two new wheels that are stamped ET35- but are a god 10mm wider. I always wanted some spacers up front, so we switched 'em both up front. Problem solved- just need to get the fenders rolled. Still kind of a mind**** as to how 4 'identical' wheels with the same offset/width are not the same size.
Oh, and here's a few 'welcome back to 20's' photos:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Your photos never cease to impress me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*

looks sick man! but im curious to what your hanging up on in the rear? sitting on the tires? just curious. seem to have a lil rake


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Your photos never cease to impress me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no lie


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Thanks, guys









_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_looks sick man! but im curious to what your hanging up on in the rear? sitting on the tires? just curious. seem to have a lil rake 

Not sure- It's not the tires as I can drive with it aired all the way down


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

haha me too. did you guys cut your bump stops in the rear? my lil flap in the rear is almost touching the ground. on the maes and stock wheels.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_looks sick man! but im curious to what your hanging up on in the rear? sitting on the tires? just curious. seem to have a lil rake 

He's on the bump stops. On purpose.









Any lower in the rear and he'd have reverse rake with lots of tuck.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_did you guys cut your bump stops in the rear? 

I trimmed a little off. I think I trimmed off one of the sections. Maybe two?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Looking good


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Your photos never cease to impress me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2.
Unreal shots!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (thepirate)*

you have got the best looking audi I will ever see in my life.


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

I love your pictures and your car!!


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: (RPF1)*

Looks great as always! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

right click set as desktop background. done


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

just read through this thread. 
there's been some ups and downs but it's turned out so good.
congrats, keep up the good work (pics are sick as usual!)


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (unitzero)*

this car is like the mothership of all air-ride ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWmr1onDUH (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

oh. my. god. <3


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

looking ridiculous as always mike!!
dom


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

Time for some new rollers!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Time for some new rollers!









I agree








Just got back from vacation- took the car out for a sunny Sunday drive... and was greeted by the familiar sensation of a blown tire and cracked wheel.


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*FV-QR*

widow maker noooooo! I cringe every time I see that jack being used.
That's a bummer about the wheel man. good luck.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nanozic)*

Thanks, man. I was a bit nervous about using it as well- all sorts of horror stories were flashing through my head.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

two cracked wheels in four months? are those things made of plastic? man that sucks!


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_two cracked wheels in four months? are those things made of plastic? man that sucks!

Better this than blowing some bags


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (#Michgo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_
Better this than blowing some bags









Don't tempt the air Gods.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Just wanted to stop in and remind you that I love you and your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubfrodo09 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

I always knew you were amazing behind the camera...BUT
i never knew you had such a banging ass car. 
Props in both aspects http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (vdubfrodo09)*

can't wait to see what goes on the car next.
and im waiting for your photostream to be updatedddd!!!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

custom 3 piece MIA from ROTIFORM
do that


----------



## nhanxsolo (Sep 3, 2009)

This may possibly one of the best looking Audis on bags I have ever seen in my entire life... I had to look through every page.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (nhanxsolo)*

Just because.
Also picked up some new interim 20s until I decide what I really want.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

what'd you pick up?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_what'd you pick up?

You have IM, sir.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

pr!ck tease..................


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_pr!ck tease..................









He bought BBS RM's and had the barrels extended 5 inches!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_
He bought BBS RM's and had the barrels extended 5 inches!

Duuuuuude, I told you to keep quiet.


----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_









Broken neck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

veddddddy nice!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I can has an IM?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I can has an IM?

Me tooz?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh I know I know


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*FV-QR*

my guess, custom made 20's


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

This gunna be at sowo ?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_This gunna be at sowo ?

It's roughly 2700 miles away, so doubt it, but Mike is crazy so you never know


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_This gunna be at sowo ?

I wiiiish.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Moderately bored, so I picked up some new 20s. Gonna keep the MRRs, and use these for running around town/road trips. They're basically 20" versions of my stock wheels. Color me excited again.


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

wow...those are gonna look amazing!


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see them on


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

running around town? so they are daily wheels? i'm confused haha


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

dmoney said:


> running around town? so they are daily wheels? i'm confused haha


Yup- something that won't break after 10 months of use.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

go to the titlow GTG tomorrow!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Got the new rollers on just in time for the Leavenworth drive this weekend. Still need to space 'em out though. :thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Before the car got filthy. Courtesy of Drew Savas


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Mike. . the new wheels lookg GREAT. almost like a bigger better version of the stocks. lol

What benz are they off??

:beer:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Mike. . the new wheels lookg GREAT. almost like a bigger better version of the stocks. lol
> 
> What benz are they off??
> 
> :beer:


Thanks! That's exactly why I picked 'em up. They're 20x8.5 ET 45 off the Mercedes GLK. :thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

mikegilbert said:


> Thanks! That's exactly why I picked 'em up. They're 20x8.5 ET 45 off the Mercedes GLK. :thumbup:


nice i REALLY like them. and im so jelous of how hard you are tucking 20's. what did you do with the old wheels? 1 of them had a defect right??


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Two of them cracked so they're going to end up as coffee tables. :laugh: I picked up two new ones to make a full set. Not getting rid of them any time soon though, I love them too much.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

you out do yourself every time. Looks amazing!!


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Fantastic! :thumbup:

Like we've come to expect!


----------



## MicBicPic (Feb 14, 2008)

mikegilbert said:


> Two of them cracked so they're going to end up as coffee tables. :laugh: I picked up two new ones to make a full set. Not getting rid of them any time soon though, I love them too much.


I know of a guy who might need some for spares  sorry man couldn't resist....FO-SHO:laugh:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Not much has changed recently- aside from some blown CV boots and shredded tires. Also have some small leaks on the management side of things (tank loosing some pressure overnight)

I've got my eyes on some new wheels, Carbon trim and a few other goodies for the show season. Took some photos way back in August, but never got around to posting them. Also finally got a brief clip of the exhaust:

http://www.supload.com/listen?s=l0hoWD


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Absolutely my favorite car in the PNW. Gorgeous. :heart:


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

car looks & sounds amazing :heart:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

killin' it as always man. Happened to be discussing the new shots over a little steak au poivre action here in nyc.

superb :beer:


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

SO redic M. Gilly:thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

mikegilbert said:


> Not much has changed recently- aside from some blown CV boots and shredded tires. Also have some small leaks on the management side of things (tank loosing some pressure overnight)


Swing by this weekend and we'll track it down. :beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

always at awe with the choice of rollers...


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, guys. :heart:

Finally time for some real wheels:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

I seen 'em today, SHINEY!!!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

pics:thumbup:


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

i love your car mike! looked great at the leavenworth drive. the card they handed out with your car on it is on my wall :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

can't wait to see this..


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## nbn (Jan 9, 2008)

geez! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

So bad ass. Great shot man


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, Kevin! Just looked through your photo site. Great stuff, man!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks, that's quite the compliment. Your stuff rocks my socks


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

WOW!:heart:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

looks really nice Mike


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, man! After seeing (drooling over) your CC, I decided that poke on the rears was definitely what I wanted to do. :thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

sick as always!!!!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

mikegilbert said:


>


wow man, it looks awesome!:beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

YES! Love everything about it!


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

wow.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Oct 2, 2009)

epic :beer: so what'd you do with the GLK350 wheels?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

VicSkimmr said:


> epic :beer: so what'd you do with the GLK350 wheels?


Thanks! They're sitting in my garage- along with 7 MRRs :laugh: One is cracked and losing air- so I'm going to buy a replacement or just sell the three for cheap. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Holy smokes! Those pictures are stunning! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

looks ****in ILL mike!

i like the cell phone shots better


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

never gets old gilbert:thumbup: You coming to shawns wedding?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, Wyman! I was supposed to go, but got dragged into work that weekend (Torchlight Parade). :facepalm:

Ignore the bearded fellow in Plaid. 

Tailored Trailer from MKippen Photography on Vimeo.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

mikegilbert said:


> Thanks! They're sitting in my garage- along with 7 MRRs :laugh: One is cracked and losing air- so I'm going to buy a replacement or just sell the three for cheap. :thumbup:


whats cheap I need something for HEidi  How can I guilt you for missing the wedding


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Such a sick video! The end is amazing :beer:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Video was awesome. Lookin' like a boss :thumbup:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So awesome, so awesome!


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

i watched the video like 3 times so far tonight on stanceworks. i absolutely LOVE this car. awesome work man. I'd love one exactly like it one day. :thumbup:

btw. what is your profession? obviously it's a good one :thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Shawn W. said:


> whats cheap I need something for HEidi  How can I guilt you for missing the wedding


:laugh: You have no idea how sorry I am, man. I can fight when I need to, but I can't fight my boss...work had to come first. 

Let's talk about those wheels...they need a new home. Guilt accepted. 



NiceTTs_13 said:


> i watched the video like 3 times so far tonight on stanceworks. i absolutely LOVE this car. awesome work man. I'd love one exactly like it one day. :thumbup:
> 
> btw. what is your profession? obviously it's a good one :thumbup:


Thanks, man! I work in broadcast television. :thumbup:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

mikegilbert said:


> :laugh: You have no idea how sorry I am, man. I can fight when I need to, but I can't fight my boss...work had to come first.


Mike I totally understand. Sometime its how it is brotha! I will see you this weekend and we can chat. I have to find my socup:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I smile every time this thread gets bumped.

Video looks great and the car is unreal.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

video is amazing fantastic work on the car a vid:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## steeLh (Sep 1, 2010)

Saw the car in person at Waterwerks, looks amazing!

Sick video too. :thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Got some new rollers today.


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Tease


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

thx for sharing your bedroom :thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> Tease






kilimats said:


> thx for sharing your bedroom :thumbup:



:laugh:

Okay, one more:


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

It's my first time checking out this thread and I regret on finding it earlier, your car is my new crush. Honestly from the get go the choice of exterior, interior, and under the hood deserves a round of applause then the necessary air and wheels brings it all together. And like everyone has already said WOW, Love It, Stunning, and great job start to finish. I now know what I want after my .:R thanks for great eye candy.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

What are you doing with your old set?? :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

joeybags said:


> thanks for great eye candy.


Thanks, man! :thumbup:



thepirate said:


> What are you doing with your old set?? :sly:


Keeping them for at least another 6-12 months. So that'll be three sets of Audi wheels and two extra sets of wheels for my Jetta. I need to downsize. :laugh:




[email protected] said:


> :wave:


Oh, Hai!

:wave:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Too many wheels?

#whitepeopleproblems 

[email protected]


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

wicked video! great work and awesome car. I like that cool aid man picture haha:beer:


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Too many wheels?
> 
> #whitepeopleproblems
> 
> [email protected]


:laugh:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

always loved your car, so I can't wait to see them on!!!


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

this is sickkk


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Awesome



[email protected] said:


> Too many wheels?
> 
> #whitepeopleproblems
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## Tea_And_Crumpets (Nov 17, 2011)

For how simple that video was I was thoroughly entertained :beer:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Too many wheels?
> 
> #whitepeopleproblems
> 
> [email protected]



:laugh::heart:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

true wheel whore.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I will bring you 100 bucks to the more than a drive


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

Craving for more pics :laugh:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Finally got 'em mounted. Might pick up two more rears to make the car square all around. 

Hella professional shoot:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks great, Mike! Cant wait to see it again next year :laugh::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

You're one to always impress with the wheel selection. This set is no different. Those look great, Mike :thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, man :heart:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Keeps getting better. :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I think rears on all four corners would look sick.

:thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

:thumbup: looks sick.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:heart: this set for sure


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Lame. :heart:


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

Love the new wheels :heart:opcorn:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice. I like the more aggressive fit of these wheels. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, guys :heart:

Modded the DRLs last night.


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm so in love with this car, keeps getting better and better. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

http://www.memoryfab.com/wheels/used/20110304175121

http://www.memoryfab.com/wheels/used/20100618133023


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Audi: *1*
Snow: *0*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow that's alot of snow for Seattle. Did the mayor appreheand a plow for his wives work route again?


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Favourite car in the PNW, hands now. Come visit us Canadians soon Mike! :heart:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

favorite has a u? Squirelly Canadians.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

For you Mike
xoxo


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> For you Mike
> xoxo


:heart::heart::laugh::laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I was really excited when I saw this thread bumped


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Same here


----------

